# dell u2311 price hike (DELHI)



## nobodyhasthisname (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys last time when i visited nehru place,i found that the dell u2311 was selling at 14k,back then i didn't have that cash so i decided to buy later now when i visited nehru place to finally buy the dell u2311 they are asking 16k,now that sucks,i though price drops,so if any of you guys know if the u2311 is available below 16k or whatever the latest price in delhi is please let me know,i am a very poor person,i am building a poor mans rig,so guys help me out here,Alright


----------



## Sarath (Jul 6, 2011)

You are spending so much on a monitor for a poor mans rig? 

All you can do is search and search even more. They are slapping the shipping charges on you which you needn't pay. In the whole of Bangalore city I found only one shop selling it for 14300/-. Try asking other delhites out here in the forum.


----------



## nobodyhasthisname (Jul 6, 2011)

Sarath said:


> You are spending so much on a monitor for a poor mans rig?
> 
> All you can do is search and search even more. They are slapping the shipping charges on you which you needn't pay. In the whole of Bangalore city I found only one shop selling it for 14300/-. Try asking other delhites out here in the forum.




Thanks for the tip,will wait for the delhites to reply


----------

